# please post pics of mildly modded sentras



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I am picking up a black sentra shortly and would like to see what some of you have done without going overboard


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

what year is the one you are getting?


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

its a black 94 So its a B13


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Look through Member's rides, there's lots of pics of various Sentras there.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

yeah there are some on there. I saw a really nice lowered red one with gunmetal rims and silver lips on the highway the other day that got me thinking


----------



## Nitelife (Jul 24, 2003)

angry,

Ahh...so you got rid of the red xe and got a black ser? Did you pick up that black SER I saw for sale (autotrader) in west chester? 

Good luck with the car.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

angryface said:


> I am picking up a black sentra shortly and would like to see what some of you have done without going overboard



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41462&highlight=wheels+track


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

check out cardomain.com they have alot of sentras and 200sx


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I just thought some of you would like to show me your cars.. :fluffy:


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

angryface said:


> I just thought some of you would like to show me your cars.. :fluffy:


Here is my car, it's not lowered tho, I prefer to save up money and do it right.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this might get more attention if it was in cosmetics section


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

you might want to check out this link
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=64304&page=1&pp=20


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> you might want to check out this link
> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=64304&page=1&pp=20


I am loving the front bumper on that 1st picture of the black '92 b13! Very cool, but not too low as to be scraping the ground. I can't beleive how low I see some cars around here, and with the bad weather and all, not very smart. I know it's fun to build cars and make it unique, but I can never understand why some kids put $10-15k into an old Jap import, when for the same $ you could buy a Brand new SER. I guess I am just getting old!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

here's mine: 









front exterioir mods include:
custom grill
clear bumper markers
mazda 626 front lip


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is what I used to have:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/samo/


----------



## maxxx (Jan 27, 2004)

This is my sentra!!!
January 6 2004 photoshot!!!!






























Red tinted back light
Custom front grill
eurolite blue headlights bulbs
APC superwhite corners lights
Window tint: back glasses 80%
front glasses 50%
windshield 50% 
windshiel banner 80%
Black tinted bumper markers

Next mods: 14" or 15" rims
DROP


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that your winter beater or your all around car...im asking because i heard its real bad to drive your good car in the snow...hell, im in florida, so i dunno


----------



## maxxx (Jan 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda: It's my all around car!!! There a lot of snow here in Quebec!! Today, It was very cold outside... about -24 Celcius ( -37 with the wind factor)
I went to Florida 8 times when I was young ( Ft Lauderdale,Dania,Miami,Hollywood etc...)


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Mine isn't anything special but black and white look good together.
Driving in the snow can get to your rocker panels...hey look..it's up PAST my rocker panels.....it can rust them out pretty bad......


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> black and white look good together.


i agree :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

here is my old sentra that I no longer own:


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> here is my old sentra that I no longer own:



Awesome, keep them coming!!


----------

